# 205lbs on RS??



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Any concerns of a 205 lb guy riding an RS? I like to do 50-60 mile rides and will on occasion stand and 'crank' to change up position, get a break, etc. etc. Comfort is important and durability. I am not a 'hard rider', but the rear triangle of the RS looks a little fragile...


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

If it can't handle 205 then Cervelo has no business making carbon bikes.


----------



## Roadrider22 (May 24, 2006)

Quote from Cervelo: Cervelo bikes have no weight limit.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Cool...any tall guys riding an RS? I am about 6'4", but due to my diemensions, my bike needs to be short (about 59cm effective top tube) and tall (center bb to bottom of seat rail is 82cm). ~2" drop doesn't bother me....


----------



## simplyhankk (Jan 30, 2008)

i think you'll be alright...now imagine shaq riding a cervelo.


----------



## hooligan (Sep 30, 2006)

i'm 250 and ride an r3....go for it


----------

